

Show HN: Bitcoin Donator Preview - bencevans
http://bitcoindonator.bensbit.co.uk/preview/

======
ElliotH
Why reject tiny donations? Why not just stock them up and then send multiple
donations in a single transaction?

~~~
bencevans
I'm planning on lowering it to about 0.01. but I don't want it to be spammed
so to speak with miniature donations.

~~~
jerguismi
Hmm, with bitcoin, how is this a problem?

~~~
celticninja
transaction fees?

~~~
ElliotH
Are rarely necessary except for larger payments.

------
derrida
So is the intention to generate addresses for the organisations without info
going through you? Using js in the browser? (That would be awesome!)

~~~
bencevans
Yep. The user chooses the organisations they wish to donate to, they are given
an address to send there donation. When the donation is received it's
distributed between the chosen organisations and sent. All done as simply as
possible so you can donate to loads of worthy organisations in seconds.

------
thechut
I'm not sure that making it easier would convince me to part with my hard
earned Bitcoins any easier.

~~~
bencevans
It's not meant to, it's if you wish to donate it makes it easier to
find/discover organisations accepting bitcoins as a method of donation. I know
there's a page on the bitcoin wiki but you still have to go onto each site and
search for the bitcoin address. This also makes it easier to send to multiple
organisations quickly and painlessly.

